# Low FODMAPs for IBS-C?



## Simone86 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi everyone

So I'm relatively new to the IBS community. I'm a 27 year old female with IBS-C, my symptoms started about 6 months ago and have been getting progressively worse. I mainly experience constipation in the form of incomplete evacuation (and recently I've been experiencing hard stools as well  ), bloating, sometimes gas and (recently) stomach cramps.

Initially when I started to experience constipation I upped my fibre and fluid intake, as recommended by my Dr. This worked for a short period of time, but now is not very effective at all.

I am on the waiting list to see a GI specialist and in the mean-time have mainly been relying on laxatives to help alleviate my constipation, however this is NOT something that I want to continue long term.

I've done a bit of reading into the low FODMAPs diet - but am a bit confused by what I've read. It appears that the low FODMAPs diet seems to cater for IBS-D rather than IBS-C. A lot of the foods (especially the fruit and veges) that are considered "off limits" for people with IBS, are the very foods that I have been told help to relieve constipation (for example; apples, pears, peaches, apricots, cabbage, wholegrains etc).

So I am confused - can a low FODMAPs diet work for people with IBS-C? And if you suffer from IBS-C, what in particular has worked for you?

I'm desperate to find an alternative to laxatives that can help with my constipation as well as with the bloating.


----------



## Perseus (May 4, 2014)

Sorry I can't offer any help, but I'm also wondering about FODMAPS for IBS-C vs IBS-D. Thanks for posting this. Hope someone who can answer comes along.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it is true some of the high FODMAP foods (especially ones with -itol) can pull water into the stool and loosen it up...

...some people find the increased gas much more bothersome than any benefit they may get from a softer stool.

AND

lots of methane may slow the gut down....

So a lot depends on how you handle the fodmaps, the gas, and what your gut needs. There is no one size fits all, but some people with constipation do seem to do better when limiting fodmaps.

It would be nice if every single thing only effected the gut/stool in one and only one way, but foods are complex so you have to deal with them possibly having more than one effect.


----------



## eventmom (Sep 20, 2014)

I've had good results with a low FODMAP diet for ibs-c....


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

I alternate between IBS- C & D. I found my IBS calmed down when I went on the elimination part of the FODMAP diet but since my first food challenge it has flared up again. At first it was mild diarrhea after eating the challenging food (mushrooms) which calmed down after I stopped the challenge but after the 2nd challenge (apricots which made stools a little looser etc not a dramatic result) I became constipated. After a few days/nights of stomach & period type pains & some constipation I ended up getting advice & meds from Dr (gastro-soothe for pain, laxsol - stool softener). After a couple more days the stomach cramping stopped & the toileting got better (though not as good as prior to the food challenge). I don't think I went yesterday yet today I've been 6 times with some urgency (some was normal looking, some loose).

I think all I can advise you to do is just try the FODMAP and see if it works for you or not. Doctors that don't know about FODMAP will just give the same general advice to everyone regardless of personal triggers/intolerances.


----------



## MOOLOOABA12 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am also looking for advice regarding fodmaps. I have been suffering from ibs-c for around 10 years. I have lived with it since I was 18, and when constipated would rely on fibagel as directed by doctor. I have always eaten healthily, but never tried an elimination diet until now -as I did not want to give up bread and pasta.

I have been following low fodmap for about a week now. I have only been eating small amounts of gluten free bread/pasta. I have changed my yoghurt sand milk to lactose free, and have also avoided apples, mushrooms, garlic, onion and the other fruit/veg that are believed to trigger ibs.

I must say that in the past week, my bowel movements have been far more normal, and my flatulence has been a lot less smelly (sorry!) I have also for the most part had little bloating. Previously I was bloated daily and looked pregnant by the evening.

All has been going well until today. I ate a Banana and lacto free yoghurt at around 7.30am. I then drank 2 cups of decaff coffee which lacto free milk during the morning. By lunchtime (before eating) my stomach was puffed out again. So now I have no idea as to why considering my relatively small, low fodmap consumption during the morning. I had a flat stomach when I woke up, and had been careful with food the previous evening.

Any ideas?


----------

